# Остеохондроз позвоночника



## Valentina 12 (11 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте,доктор!Очень прошу посмотреть моё заключение МРТ.

Мне 50 лет, 20 лет ,как болит позвоночник,,лечение на протяжении всех лет было не стабильно,нестероидные препараты,Вит. группы В.санатории,грязи. В 2015 г. врач в санатории назначила лечение : Дискус-композитум, Траумель-с, Мильгамма,проходила курс лечения один-два раза в год, в 2017 году ,осенью сильно упала,не могла ходить,был сделан укол Дипроспан,в спину,летом 2018 г .повторила курс лечения, дискус-комп, траумель-с,Хватило не на долго.

Сделала МРТ всего позвоночника,назначено лечение нервопотологом первый месяц : дискус-композитум, траумель-с ,Мильгамма,Мавалис.до лечения три пальца от мизинца,покалывали мурашками, сейчас проходит.Ночью забыла,когда крепко спала, постоянно хочется перевернуться на другой бок.болит грудной отдел и шея.В крестцовом отделе периневральная киста размером 25*13, скажите на сколько это серьёзно, может от неё так болеть грудной отдел? Правильно ли назначено лечение?

Второй месяц назначили колоть мукосат через день 30 ампул,или афлутоп по1,0*20 дней, таблетки остеоартизи-актив1 т./2 р/д ,пользуюсь аппликатор Кузнецова (можно ли им пользоваться при кисте?) Утром отжимание,планка, упражнение на растяжку . Пожалуйста посмотрите мои заключения и лечение.Может ,что-неэффективно,при таком заключении? Что посоветуете?Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (11 Фев 2019)

@Valentina 12, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Фев 2019)

От Траумели, Дискуса, Мукосата, Алфлутопа, Мильгаммы и разных остеоартризи пользы как от козла молока.
Вы просто выбрасываете деньги на ветер.
В вашем случае наилучшим вариантом будет обращения за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками.
Периневральные кисты крайне редко сопровождаются клиническими проявлениями. Но если очень хочется, можете проконсультироваться у нейрохирурга по месту жительства.


----------



## Valentina 12 (15 Фев 2019)

Владимир, спасибо за ответ! Вы считаете всё дело в мышцах спины. Можно ли при наличии кисты в крестцовом отделе размерами 25*13 прибегать к мануальной терапии?На сколько опасна киста, можно ли считать её размеры большими?Раз в год всегда проходила курс ман.терапии.После МРТ,с диагнозом киста ,боюсь.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Фев 2019)

@Valentina 12, противопоказаний к МТ нет.


----------

